# Lets see your Mopars!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Im a huge Chevy fan-but i really like the Mopar HO bodies being produced.Plus i had most of them as a kid.I picked these up off ebay.There mounted on Tomy Turbo chassis.Post your Mopar Slots guys!!!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

How's this?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice bods guys...*

How's dis one? nutherD


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

J/L Cuda Tjet









J/L X Traction Cuda with TMead decals


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

All very cool looking cars. I really like the lil' red wagon. Great job Yoder.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Yoder will it mounted to the chassis like that will it pop a wheelie on takeoffs?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> How's dis one? nutherD


hey tjd... is that a Dash body? it's SWEEEEET...

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet Mopar Heaven on Earth! :woohoo: All are Fantastic. I guess me needs to post some pics up here also. brb
































































Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a few more...since you asked.





































Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Mopars!!!!!*

Here they are!!! I cant never have enough of them!!! 


Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*More MOPARS!!!*

ENjoy!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nope !*



ParkRNDL said:


> hey tjd... is that a Dash body? it's SWEEEEET...
> 
> --rick


Thanks Park..... It's an HO Artisan bod. Now one of my in-house favs!! nd


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Stockers chime in too!*

Hers a MM body with a bit of dremel work and RRR steelies.
RAy


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Mopars*

Awesome bunch of cars guys-keep them comin'!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see that Bob- Zilla has the IDEAL General Lee, I have that car too. Ideal cars are kinda interesting. There like tyco hp-7 without the traction magnets. They slide very nicely out of turns.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Here's a pair of Magnums I'll finish one of these days.


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Fireball 500, anyone remember?*

Here is a body that I got from Ed Schoenberger awhile back. I tried to do it justice. The actual 1:1 car is in a private collection somewhere out west either in nebraska or one of those long states that one has to drive through when heading to Colorado. I stopped at this private museum and lo and behold the real Fireball 500 car. It had a newspaper article showing that the car had been rescued from a car dealer somewhere in New Jersey years back. The actual photos of the car in the article showed a tree growing up through the engine compartment. The trunk appeared to be over 6 inches in dia.
Ray


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

lets try this again...fagetabout it...sorry


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

cagee said:


> Yoder will it mounted to the chassis like that will it pop a wheelie on takeoffs?


Heck yeah it does wheelies! The tailgate is brass and arcs across the rails making a nice spark kinda like the real one. On the 440x2 chassis it's almost to quick to enjoy the wheelie!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

1/24th scale too!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love your Red Wagon, here's one of mine!

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRW6.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRWREAR.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRW5.jpg


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WesJY said:


> ENjoy!!!



Nice work on all those, Wes. The blue trick truck is hot, and I LOVE the dixie Jeep, but it looks like it could use some seats. Grab yourself a '98 Jeep wrangler made by matchbox, and with just a little tweeking, the interior piecs fits right into a tyco CJ-7. Its a real easy mod that Ive been using when lopping the tops off of them for a couple years. The military Jeep uses this mod with a half rollcage, and the lifeguard one has the full rollcage from the MB jeep.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Mopar*

Heres another.This is mounted on my fastest AW XTraction chassis!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

With almost 45 different Mopar cars in my collection (and quite a lot of models already seen in this thread), I choose to show you this custom Dodge Ram tow truck, running on a AFX Specialty chassis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Just another Mopar!!!*

Mopar Mopar Mopaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*AFX Petty Van & Custom 43*

I did these about 10 years ago. Port holes were filled in the van. Thanks for asking to see the Mopars. Randy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice work on all those, Wes. The blue trick truck is hot, and I LOVE the dixie Jeep, but it looks like it could use some seats. Grab yourself a '98 Jeep wrangler made by matchbox, and with just a little tweeking, the interior piecs fits right into a tyco CJ-7. Its a real easy mod that Ive been using when lopping the tops off of them for a couple years. The military Jeep uses this mod with a half rollcage, and the lifeguard one has the full rollcage from the MB jeep.


i no longer have those hazzard sets - i sold them all on epay. but thanks for the tip on matchbox i ll remember for future. 

your jeeps looks awesome man!

Thanks
Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

zanza said:


> With almost 45 different Mopar cars in my collection (and quite a lot of models already seen in this thread), I choose to show you this custom Dodge Ram tow truck, running on a AFX Specialty chassis.


Every thing on this thread looks Hot! Just wanted to say zanza this Tow Truck is really Neat and different! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad you and everyone else is posting so many pics here. Oooooh yeah!

Will have to dig some more mopars up and post pics this weekend.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

SKR, Can I ask about the wheels on the Mopar Cuda? What are they from? Good looking combination, car and wheels!!! Randy


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

mtyoder said:


> Heck yeah it does wheelies! The tailgate is brass and arcs across the rails making a nice spark kinda like the real one. On the 440x2 chassis it's almost to quick to enjoy the wheelie!


That is too cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mopars?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are a couple of my skinny wheeled TJETS I did up in the past


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Sterling Marlin Dodge*

Custom Dodge with Sterling Marlin driving!!!


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

*Mopars*

Here's a few custom Mopars that I have done.

The Hemi Hurricane and the Motown Missile decals are from T Mead.
The Dick Landy Decal is from MEV.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Mopes Guys....*

440... Love that 330 in silver. nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There's three Mopars in this shot; #77 and two #43s in the background there.










'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, after scanning my picture folder (dang, it's getting big) I found a few Mopars...

For starters, here's a couple of Specialty chassis vans. This was from way back when I got into the hobby around 2000-2001.









Here's one of Roger's '66 Chargers:









I always thought this particular JL Barracuda looked better on skinny wheels:










This van was a Wal-Mart toy that I hacked at for a while. I'm pretty sure it's a Dodge:









Back when I was dabbling with printing decals, I made up some R/T stripes for the sides of this pullback Challenger:










If AMCs count, here's a 1/25 Javelin I raced back when I was in college:









more to come...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Continued...

Here's an MEV Dart. I love this thing...









Comparing a JLTO Barracuda, a JLXT Challenger, and a JL pullback Challenger:









PT Cruiser, converted from a keychain:









Another AMC, another of Roger's babies--I removed the hood scoop from this one to make it look like a standard-issue Rebel:









This is a resin cast by Marty Milligan. Before JL came out with their Cudas, I did this to replicate a car that a buddy had in high school:









Here's a resin cast of a mid 70's cop car by MrWillysGasser:









and a few more after this...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

continued again...

here's a couple of a JLXT Challenger I converted to look like the car from Vanishing Point:


















I tried a pullback Charger on this AW body when they tried the superwide fronts:









Some of my winged warriors. Since this was taken, I've picked up a couple of blue AFXs and a Tyco Petty Superbird, as well as the later Tyco Petty Charger (the next body style without the wing)...









And finally, this is my Tjet take on the same tow truck that Zanza put on a Specialty chassis. I shortened mine between the cab and the bed...









Wow. I didn't realize how many Mopars I have till I counted...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,

Nice "little" collection.  

Dave


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway, Vincent makes the rims and they can be ordered from MEV.
Here is the link. There are also many great resin bodies here. 

http://www.tjets.com/index.html


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Park, your Kowalski's Challenger is truly excellent, I luv it

Interesting to see the same tow truck shortened to fit a T-Jet :thumbsup:


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

Here's a couple that I just finished


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice Drag-on-lady!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Mopaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!! Old School*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Daaaaang....Too pretty!

That's just wrong..LOL


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome Mopar you got there Hilltop!!! Good job.


----------



## dreinecke (Feb 21, 2007)

*Mopars*

Ok, these are 1/32, but they are Mopars!

My Posey Challenger:









My Gurney Press-car Cuda:









My Turner Fury:









My Baker Fury:









My fantasy Fury:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

dreinecke said:


> Ok, these are 1/32, but they are Mopars!
> 
> My Posey Challenger:
> 
> ...


Those are great looking Mopars! Love the detail work and decals on those bad boys. Thanks for sharron....

1/32 is just fine with me...heck still gots me tons of Eldon Track all cleaned up for use again some day.

This thread is pretty cool with tons of nice looking cars. Sweet and Yeah baby!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dreinecke said:


> Ok, these are 1/32, but they are Mopars!
> My fantasy Fury:



whhooooaaaa!!!   those are nice looking mopars man!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


hill - i really like what you did to the car with hubs and everything !! awesome looking car man!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It was just an ol' junker body with most of the chrome worn off. The loud color helps you keep an eye on it going around the track!!! I sprayed the inside of the green tinted windows, with some black paint, to darken them up. I likes the red and black against the yellow. I'm a Chevy man at heart, even though I go astray every now and then. So I do have a Monza painted up with the same colors. Thanks for the good words!!! Hilltop


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*OK! You asked for it!*

MoPars make up the bulk of my collection. I'll start with my display cases and get to the race box after.










Oh yeah, I am also a huge Richard Petty fan!










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*More of Marty's MoPars*



















Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*More of Marty's MoPars*



















I'm sure many of you noticed the cars on JL pull back chassis. I assure you they are original Aurora and I use the JL chassis for display.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The display case is a Timex watch case I got at a drug store that was closing down. At first they did not want to sell it to me becasue it would blow fuses when plugged in. I convinced them I would not hold them liable. I repaired the pinched cord and it works fine. I paid $2.00 for it.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*More of Marty's MoPars*










There is one of my rarest cars. The white/blue/red/orange #14 Dodge Magnum on a correct Super Magnatraction chassis. Rated a "0" in John Clarks guide.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*More of Marty's MoPars*



















There are the three colors of Life Likes I have.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*TYCO Ultimate P{olice Car and derivitives*










You will see later I REALLY like these cars.

This is another Timex Watch case I have. The Motor turns but for some reason the columns don't. I'll check it out this winter.

On the other side are my AFX and TYCO Dodge Vans. I'll get pictures later.

Gotta go eat some turkey now!

Later,
Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars -T-Jet & Eldon Chargers*



















I am the original owner of the yellow Charger that is lowered and the stripes accented.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*rty's MoPars - Bachmann Charger III*










These are all used but with the original cases. The yellow one in the front is stripped and ready for a repaint as soon as I find the red I like. The black one is someone elses repaint that I run a lot.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPar's - AFX Chargers*



















The #11 Charger was built back in the 70's. The numbers are all hand painted and the other lettering is Letraset Lettering. The other decals are from the parts box.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPar's - AFX Daytona's*



















The two orange Daytonas in front Mexican issue.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AFX Magnum's*



















Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AFX Roadrunners*



















Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Chargers*










The white Charger in front is a prototype molded in the "glow in the dark" plastic.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Superbirds*










Sorry for the blurry picture.

The orange translucent one if front is a prototype.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Ultimate Police & friends*










Told ya I like 'em!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AFX Vans*










"Don't bother knockin' if this van is a' rockin'"

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Vans*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Little Red Wagon!!*










Both the TYCO "Little Red Wheelie" and the 1/24 BZ are autographed by Bill "Maverick" golden.

The HO on the left is a resin.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AW Daytonas*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL & AW Chargers*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL & AW Roadrunners & GTXs*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AFX "Cudas*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL "Cudas*










This one has posts glued in and sits on a T-Jet chassis with RRR wheels.










This one WAS a Cuda Funny car. I sectioned it and turned it into a street "Cuda. This was done in the 70's and I wrote an article for a now defunct HO magazine.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL Challengers*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL Vipers*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL Ram Pick-Ups*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL T-Jet Chargers*










Again, sorry for the blurry picture.


Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL Charger Daytonas*










The light blue one in front was purchased at the Richfield slot car show years ago. Someone took a T-Jet Charger and modified it into a Daytona.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - MM GTXs*

These are the best detailed cars!! I love 'em!!










Now where did that blue paint and #43 decals go?

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL T-Jet Challengers*










What I did not include in this picture are the six I have color coded to match the lane colors on my Tub Track. I use them when someone wants to see what this slot racing thing is about.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - PT CRUISERS!!!!*










The #43 is a resin I got off ebay.

My favorite one is the dark blue keychain conversion. It is the same color as my real car!










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - AW 64 Dodges*

These are way kool!!










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - Dash Roadrunners*

Also way kool!! I have not had time to trim the windshields and mount some chassis under them.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Indy cars*

The one on the right has posts glued in and I run a Slim-Line chassis under it!










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - JL T-Jet 'Cudas*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Dodge Vipers*

All are different! The purple coupe on the right is a resin I bought years before JL had theirs out.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO Stealth and Viper TV car*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - MEV MoPars*

Thanks Mike!!

Darts, Charger, SuperBees, and 58 Plymouth,










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPar - unfinished resins*

Enough projects to keep me busy for a while.










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - TYCO and LifeLike Dodge Stock cars*










The translucent ones in front are prototypes. The white one and the clear ones are resin.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - close up of the prototypes and the clear*










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - LL Binford Tools Superbird*

Driver - Tim Taylor










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Marty's MoPars - Aurora Green Hornet Car*

We all know it is a customized Chrysler Imperial, right?

This one of the few original T-Jets I have that are NIB. I bought this at the Toledo Toy Show with the Batmobile both for $7.00!!










Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Marty,

U-has-a-lot-o-cars....Woah!





































Here are a few Dodge pickups with one waiting for paint. These Dodge Econo Vans are done by Bruce Gavin and need to have the flashing removed still (I also have a white one that needs a good painting).

This Road Runner Banner covers the under stairs storage which, at this time has been cleaned out and ready for slot car cave storage some day. I plan on putting up some drywall around this banner and painting the little bit around it orange to match to finish off this small area in my cave. Beep, Beep!

Beep, Beep...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Marty - as I scrolled through all your Mopars, I was wondering if it might have been easier to show pictures of your cars that are not Dodge's? LOL Awesome collection plus an aweful lot of projects to go.
Jim


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Latest acquisition - Dodge Charger Police Car*

Been looking for one for a long time!



















Marty


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Dodge This....*

I only gotz one worth talkin' 'bout:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Part of my MOPAR`s


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

A NIB green hornet and batmobile for $7.00 ? WOW awesome deal. Wanna sell the batmobile !?? And yes I know it would be more than seven , I have just always wanted one.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Satelite 1 , where did you get the dealership building for the mopars?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love mother Mopar!
DRAGjet


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Satelite 1 , where did you get the dealership building for the mopars?


It`s a Mercedes Benz Dealer Building as kit for train layout - I modified the
building inside / outside with MOPAR advertising/poster ( shrinked from Original ad dimension to H0 dimension ). 

I´am not sure, but this must be a Faller building kit. I have a second kit
for the next modification, but this one is in the closet in one of the cases
from my last moving :drunk:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These were literaly just on my workbench,thought you guys would like to see them..I have a few more of these
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice cars dragula


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks,not trying to brag when I posted,they were just literally laying there!lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

"Just literally laying there"!!! I liked that Drag!!! I wish I had few just literally laying around!!! LOL...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

For the right price you can,lets just say I have some "laying" around..
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice to see some of your collection S1.

What are you going to do to the Chargers Drag?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Nice to see some of your collection S1.
> 
> What are you going to do to the Chargers Drag?


Probably keep 20 or so,sell the rest.
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

So Drag, does that mean you are selling some? Let me know [email protected]


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> So Drag, does that mean you are selling some? Let me know [email protected]yahoo.com


Umm,yes I have them for sale,but this is the wrong thread to post,kinda impromptu Hank,sorry.
DRAGjet


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice set of Chargers there, Drag. That reminds me of when I was going to college (Automotive Technology) back in 1989. In one of my classes there was a guy who had a newer (at the time) Shelby Charger and he collected everything Charger. Since I always ask EVERYONE about slots, I brought up the subject and while he said he was never really into them, he did have two that were Chargers. He said one was a Petty car, and the other was a very poor copy of a General Lee with a number 11 instead of 01 and the flag on the hood instead of the roof - and both were AFX, which he knew because they were still in the package. Here's the kicker - he said he'd gotten them about 4 years prior (which would make it about 1985 or so) from the local Boscov's department store. He said they had a basket of ONLY those two cars (about 10 - 20 of each, from what he could remember) and they were $4.99 each. It made sense since Boscov's would often end up with odd lots of stuff as well as Canadian packaged items.

It also reminds me of my very first Long Island Slot Show in '90 or '91 - I picked up an "actual" mail-away Petty car - meaning WITH stickers for $35, which was at the time the most I had ever spent on one slot car. Man, times have changed!

And while I'm here, I'll throw out a 'fun-fact'. The mail-away (WITH stickers) Petty car is always advertised as a T.V. Guide promo, but I have a much bigger, nicer ad for the same car from a Sept. (I think) issue of 'Boys Life'.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AWESOME!!!
DRAGjet


----------

